# Expats in Goa for TV



## EleriTV

Hello,

I work for a television production company called Voltage TV, based in London. 

To give you some background information, Voltage TV is a new company specialising in the production of factual documentaries. The founders of the company have produced a number of high-profile shows for British television including Channel 4’s ‘One Born Every Minute’.

We are currently developing a new documentary idea about British expats who spend at least part of the year living in Goa. I'd really like to speak to people about life in Goa for British Expats, for example, the perks it has over the UK, the challenges you’ve faced when buying property, or the British home comforts you miss the most.

If you would be willing to talk to me about your experiences, please email me at [email protected] and let me know the best way to contact you.

Many thanks,

Eleri


----------

